# Antique 1911 Colson Fairy Tricycle



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 11, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231967050136


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 11, 2016)

sold my all original for 250.00 ,


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 11, 2016)

TOO BAD!
ONE SOLD ON THE BAY FOR $1,000.


----------

